# [solved] Intensiver Suchen

## scurrell

Hallo. Habe gerade mein erstes gentoo installiert, fehlerfrei.

Da ich XP umsteiger bin, bin ich noch nicht so ganz zufrieden.

Viele Dateien habe ich mir vorher heruntergeladen. Die suchfunktion, oh mann, ist die langsam

Bei 8 Partitionen und 1 Terrabyte -> ist aktuell, und wichtig, aber nicht oberwichtig.

Aktuell oberwichtig ist: Wie lernt man richtig googlen ? ( mit metager.de )

Meine Soundkarte mit Siderwinder2Pro -> nischt

-

Um zu lernen, möchte ich gern was anderes suchen. Vor Jahren gab es mal den Spot, als Hartz4 neu war -> Die A-Klase kommt aka die Armutsklasse kommt

Möglicherweise gibt es diesen Satz im Netz nicht, doch wenn... PM erlaubt

Und wie habt ihr den gefunden ?

-

Na ja, würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn ich beim ersten emerge --world alles selber finde.

P.S.: Habe rox mit seamonkeyLast edited by scurrell on Sun Mar 23, 2014 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Naja, ich benutze 

1. www.google.de

2. www.duckduckgo.com

 *Quote:*   

> Na ja, würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn ich beim ersten emerge --world alles selber finde

 

 :?:

----------

## scurrell

Metager.de ?

-----------------

gentoo ist ja nicht auf meinem eigenem Mist gewachsen.

Als die Meldung herauskam, der Support für XP wird im April enden, war Feierabend.

Vista, win7, win8, win 8.1 ( Frust ^ 3 )

So sammelte ich die ersten Linuxerfahrungen mit Kubuntu. Doch da war ich noch verlorener als hier.

Glück im Unglück -> ich belauschte zufällig im öNV zwei gentooianer

Meine Aufmerksamkeit war gefesselt, als ich bemerkte: DIE UNTERHALTEN SICH üBER LINUX

So kamen wir ins Gespräch. Freundlich waren die nicht gerade. Unfreundlich aber auch nicht.

Auszug aus der Unterhaltung: Kurzfassung

" Ach, Xp "

" Ach, Kubuntu "

" Nimm gentoo. Das ist das beste Linuxforum. "

" Besorge dir eine ??stage3?? auf gentoo.org. Pass auf beim ??emerge world??. Da werden dir viele ??dependecies?? wegbrechen. Hast du Blootooth ? "

Wortlos gab ich ihm mein MiniUSB-Kabel

Zuhause angekommen, fand ich einen gentoo-Ordner mit der ANleitung wie gentoo installiert wird.

Ich habe 3 Monate, ach länger dafür gebraucht.

Ich kenne auch gute ( auch Metasuchmaschinen ). Doch ich habe bemerkt, ich kann die nicht richtig benutzen.

Auf der Suche im Netz, fand ich auch einige Anleitungen, diese erweitert zu bedienen.

Leider waren die Links dazu tot. HTTP-Error 404

Mein Status: gentoo -> Fehler. Alles löschen. Neuinstallation.

Insbeondere Kernelanpassung. 

Das ist so neu...... 

Und ständig nachzufragen: 

1. Dabei hab ich persönlich das Gefühl dazu, euch zu belästigen. Ist doch alles schon beantwortet.

2. Desto tiefer ich in die Fragen eingestiegen bin, desto mehr war ich von den Antworten verwirrt.

Und das ihr die Elite seid, die mitleidig auf die anderen herunterschaut glaub ich nicht. ( Wie in einigen Themen erwähnt )

Wer sich Mühe gibt, dem wird auch geholfen.

Dumm geboren zu sein, ist keine Schande. Nicht lernen zu wollen, schon.

----------

## Louisdor

Moin!

Was ist denn nun eigentlich Deine Frage?

Ich kann nicht wirklich herauslesen wo Du mit Deiner Gentoo Installation Probleme hast?

Du kannst doch auch mal direkt hier im Forum suchen. Da kommen immer Antworten.

Wenn Du dann damit nicht klar kommst, kannst Du immer noch Deine Fragen stellen.

Hier tut Dir niemand was.

Ich habe vor gut 10 Jahren mit Gentoo angefangen und dachte auch, was sind das alles für Cracks, die hier schreiben.  ....

Alles halb so wild, ... ; - )

Ciao,

Alex!

----------

## franzf

Evtl. suchst du ja nur das hier?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Da sollte alles drin stehen, was für die Erstinstallation und Bedienung wichtig ist.

Viel Erfolg  :Smile: 

----------

## gendjaral

Hallo scurrell!

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Dumm geboren zu sein, ist keine Schande. Nicht lernen zu wollen, schon.

 

Die Aussage ist nicht komplett falsch, aber ich glaube auch nicht das du "dumm geboren" wurdest. Deine freizeitlichen Interessen sind einfach anderenorts präsent (gewesen).   :Wink: 

Beide deiner Themen las ich bereits mehrfach durch und trotzdem fällt es mir noch immer schwer zu erkennen worum es eigentlich geht. Zu viele unabhängige mögliche Themen/Problemstellungen werden in eine Kiste verpackt. Ein Einblick in deine bereits vorhanden Fähigkeiten bleibt mir ebenso verwehrt (das Alter oder die Zeit seit Linux spielen hierbei kaum eine Rolle). So zeigst du bspw. im Nachbar-Thread eindrucksvoll eine separate "sdc2: Compilier-Partion ( sourcecodes )" auf, suggerierst uns/mir in diesem Thread allerdings das "Mein search string in Anführungszeichen" gänzlich unbekannt ist. Da verwundert es kaum das nur wenige einen Einstiegspunkt finden oder den Anschluss wahren.

Das ist aber weder einer Bosheit noch Arroganz geschuldet. Es macht ganz einfach sehr viel mühe die Dinge Stück für Stück heraus zu kitzeln. Schließlich fehlen uns über ein Forum wesentliche Kommunikationsmittel wie z.B. die Gestik oder Mimik - mit ein Grund warum Autofahrer gerne mal dicht auffahren oder hupen und emoticons nicht nur für chatsüchtige Jugendliche hilfreich sind.   :Smile: 

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Glück im Unglück -> ich belauschte zufällig im öNV zwei gentooianer
> 
> Meine Aufmerksamkeit war gefesselt, als ich bemerkte: DIE UNTERHALTEN SICH üBER LINUX
> ...

 

Ach hör doch auf... ...vielleicht noch ganz dicke, ungepflegte Pizza mampfende und zerzauste "Super-HAckOa-rofl-Geeks"?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sei mir nicht böse aber das klingt für mich nach einer der schlechten amerikanischen Strafverfolgungsserien.

Wo zum Teufel laufen denn posende Gentoo'ler mit einer statischen Anleitung in der Tasche und einer so miesen Beratung für Einsteiger/Interessierte durch die Gegend?   :Laughing: 

BTB:

metager.de kannte ich noch gar nicht.

Auch meine Suchmaschinen lauten "google" und "duckduckgo". Auch wenn alle Suchmaschinen immer besser und besser werden, zum Kreuzworträtsel lösen reichen sie wohl nicht. Als Wertvolles Instrument zur Suche eignen sich insb. " " Anführungszeichen. Statt also nach Blumen und kaufen zu suchen, wir der gesamte String am Stück gesucht; "Blumen kaufen".

Bei metager.der scheint dies allerdings nicht so sauber zu funktionieren.

Eine hilfreiche Gentoo Installations-Anleitung hat dir bereits franzf verlinkt. Wenn verständlich rate ich dir aufgrund der Aktualität allerdings eher zu der englischen Version des Leitfadens:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Ich vermute bei deinem System handelt es sich gleichzeitig um dein Produktiv/Haupt-System. Wäre es nicht einfacher erste Linux-Geh-Versuche über eine virtuelle Maschine wie Virtualbox zu unternehmen? Dann hättest du die Möglichkeit noch während der Installation zu recherchieren.

https://www.virtualbox.org/

----------

## scurrell

 :Embarassed: 

Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass ich so durcheinander schreibe. Ich sei jedoch etwas Detailverliebt.

 *Quote:*   

> Sei mir nicht böse aber das klingt für mich nach einer der schlechten amerikanischen Strafverfolgungsserien.
> 
> Wo zum Teufel laufen denn posende Gentoo'ler mit einer statischen Anleitung in der Tasche und einer so miesen Beratung für Einsteiger/Interessierte durch die Gegend? 

 

An manche Tage erinnert man sich besonders gut. Und ja, es war wie im Film.

Und ja, es war eine Datei mit einer Linksammlung, unter anderem die offlineversion des Handbuches IA64 in einer 

älteren Version.

Wir hatten uns so lange unterhalten, wie die übertragung lief und etwas länger. 

Und nein, die Beratung war ok. Denn wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich nicht soviel von dem verstanden, was sie mir

erzählten. Außerdem hatte ich das Gefühl, desto intensiver ich zuhörte, desto weniger konnte ich aufnehmen.

Ich wusste ja noch nicht mal was ein Kernel ist.

Recherchieren brauchte ich gar nicht soviel. Es stand fast alles in der Anleitung.

Und wie gesagt, gentoo ist installiert und läuft.

Ich hatte irgendwann mal einen Artikel gelesen, man kann z.B. explizit nach Webcams suchen. Deshalb dachte ich die Anleitungen wären nur halb komplett.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei metager.de scheint dies allerdings nicht so sauber zu funktionieren. 

 

Aha. 

Und duckduckgo war mir bisher unbekannt.

( Gerade eben bemerke ich, das ist ja schon wieder durcheinander )

Doch ich laß das jetzt mal so stehen und achte in Zukunft besser darauf.

Thema beantwortet. Danke.

-----------------------------------

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

>  Ein Einblick in deine bereits vorhanden Fähigkeiten bleibt mir ebenso verwehrt (das Alter oder die Zeit seit Linux spielen hierbei kaum eine Rolle). So zeigst du bspw. im Nachbar-Thread eindrucksvoll eine separate "sdc2: Compilier-Partion ( sourcecodes )" auf, suggerierst uns/mir in diesem Thread allerdings das "Mein search string in Anführungszeichen" gänzlich unbekannt ist. Da verwundert es kaum das nur wenige einen Einstiegspunkt finden oder den Anschluss wahren.

 

Dabei handelt es sich um XP programme und in den compilerdocs stehen meistens die vorzustallierenden Projekte.

"such das"  hatte ich vorher noch nie benutzt.

Aber ich hab auch einige LP's ( vinyl ), da find ich die songs bei YT auch nicht.

----------

## scurrell

Wenn man die Leute von Hacke bis Nacke anluegt, vertrauen sie einem.

Erzaehlt man ihnen die Wahrheit, glaubt einem keiner.

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

>  *scurrell wrote:*   
> 
> Glück im Unglück -> ich belauschte zufällig im öNV zwei gentooianer
> 
> Meine Aufmerksamkeit war gefesselt, als ich bemerkte: DIE UNTERHALTEN SICH üBER LINUX
> ...

 

ROFL, anscheinend fanden die die das total lustig einem Windoofer alte sources anzudrehen.

Doch das wirklich lustige ist: Um die die ganzen emerge-Fehler konnte ich mich drumrumschiffen. Auch um die masked pakete.

Man findet ja alles im Forum dazu.

Nur der Umstieg auf die neuen Sources bereitet mir jetzt etwas Probleme, weil mein Spickzettel nicht mehr funktioniert.

----------

## Marlo

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aktuell oberwichtig ist: Wie lernt man richtig googlen ? 
> 
> 

 

Gib in das Suchfeld von Google ein:

```
sempervideo google
```

Das wäre schon der erste Trick: 

Indem du die zu durchsuchende Seite voranstellst erhälst du nur Treffer von dieser Seite.

Das Ergebnis sieht so aus.

Auf Sempervideo findest du viele, viele kleine Hinweise, die deine (such) skills verbessern werden. Aber du findest nichts über Gentoo, von Android mal abgesehen. Metasuchmaschinen gibt es  hier.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## LuxJux

Ich benötige auch mal google-Hilfe

Mit "suchbegriff site:dieSeite.net" finde ich ziemlich gut zu meinen Problemen.

Nun kenn ich einen Suchbegriff, welcher jedoch in einem Forum im nichtöffentlichem Bereich ist, demzufolge müßte ich die Suchanfrage mit "seite", "usernamen","password" durchführen.

Geht sowas überhaupt ?

----------

## LuxJux

Und mal völlig OT:

Wieso erkennt keine aktuelle (Sabayon,Calculate) Distro meine NVidia 7600GT ?

Ich werde mich auch gerne weiter darüber auslassen, sobald ich einen Kernel kompilieren kann

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Ich benötige auch mal google-Hilfe
> 
> Mit "suchbegriff site:dieSeite.net" finde ich ziemlich gut zu meinen Problemen.
> 
> Nun kenn ich einen Suchbegriff, welcher jedoch in einem Forum im nichtöffentlichem Bereich ist, demzufolge müßte ich die Suchanfrage mit "seite", "usernamen","password" durchführen.
> ...

 

Nein. Wenn du z.B. eine lokalen Yacy-Suchnode hast, der nicht öffentlich erreichbar ist. Dann geht es, weil quasi dein Browser/Plugin jede Seite für dich indiziert und durchsuchbar macht.

Bei Google ist das aber im Normalfall nicht erwünscht. Du kannst in deren Feld immer nur Suchanfragen stellen, die gegen deren gespeicherte Informationen im Backend verglichen werden. Das was du möchtest wäre quasi eine aktive Indizierung. Das finde in der Regel nicht statt wenn du das normale Google-Suchfenster benutzt.

Es gibt für größere Unternehmen interne Hardwarelösungen, die so etwas ermöglichen und dabei dann eine normale Googleanfrage mit den lokalen Googole-Informationen ergänzen.

Manche wirklich sehr schlecht gestaltete Internetseiten ermöglichen es natürlich schon das Nutzer, Sessioncookies und gar Passwörter im Klartext in den Google-Datenbanken landen. Aber generell will jeder so etwas vermeiden. Denn dann könnte jemand der auf diesen Google Link klickt, ja deine Nutzernahmen und dein Passwort verwenden um sich in diesem Forum um zu sehen. Zeitgleich wäre dein Nutzernahme und dein Passwort öffentlich, da im Google-Archive vorhanden.

Mittlerweile hat sich aber SSL zunehmend durch gesetzt und in der Regel erkennen die Server ihre Cients wieder über generierte Tokens oder Cookies, die auf Server oder Client Seite hinterlegt werden. Das hat alles vor und Nachteile. Aber es soll ja nicht möglich sein das jemand deine Privaten E-Mails lesen kann nur weil Google per Suchdienst an die Server geklopft hat. In der Regel verwenden Internetseiten/Administratoren aber auch eine Hausordnung für die Such-Spinnen. So definiert robots.txt sich die Spinnen auf dem Webserver verhalten sollten.

Es gibt solche Angriffsmethoden durchaus und darüber hängen auch sehr viele Systeme offen im Netz. Ein Beispiel für den sorglosen Umgang, bietet zum Beispiel der Suchdienst shodan welcher letzt in den News ein großen deutschen Zeitung auftauchte. 

In der Regel ist es aber eher ein Bug, doch immer möglich das interne Dienste oder Datenbanken in Suchmaschinen auftauchen.

P.s: Wegen der Nvidia-Karte, da brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht die aktuellen nvidia-drivers sondern die legacy Treiber. Wenn man sich auf der Nvidia-Seite bei Download durch den Download Dialog kickt, nennt Nvidia diese Treiber "Geforce 7 Series - ... GeForce 7600 GT ...", demnach musst du da die Treiber Version 304.134 für installieren. Also einfach ein:

```
emerge =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134
```

Es empfiehlt sich auch aktuellere Versionen zu maskieren, also die ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93" in die package.mask Datei einzutragen, damit ein Update nicht wieder versucht neuere Treiber zu installieren. Wenn du mit der Karte eh keine Spiele spielen willst, lohnt sich aber den Open Source Treiber (xf86-video-nouveau) für die Karte zu testen. Bei den Unterstützte Karten ist sie zumindest aufgelistet und du kannst ja mal vergleichen wie die 3D-Beschleunigung sich auswirkt. Wer weiß wie lange die Nvidia-legacy-Treiber noch im regulären Portage Tree bleiben, beziehungsweise Nvidia die unterstützt.

----------

